#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Коан про название сутры

## Нико

Тут в книге Тхубтен Чодрон попалось название сутры на англиском: Sutra of encompassing interweaving. У кого-нибудь есть идеи, как она называется на санскрите?????

----------


## Нико

Видимо, никто не догадывается.....

В этой махаянской сутре есть следующая цитата: 

«О Манджушри, считать одни просветляющие слова Татхагаты (Будды) благими, а другие – дурными, является отказом от Дхармы. Говорить, что это разумно, а то – нет, (либо), что это было изречено (только) ради бодхисаттв, а то – (только) для шраваков… (или) нечто бодхисатвам нет нужды осваивать – отказ от Дхармы».

----------


## sergey

Возможно, что это Брахмаджала сутра:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brahmaj...%28Mahayana%29
Не похоже? 

Вот - про сеть Индры.

P.S. Поправлюсь, я бы сказал, не "возможно", а скорее всего это Брахмаджала сутра. У Тхубтен Чодрон:  "Sutra of encompassing interweaving. ". Interweaving - это плетение. encompassing - это "охватывающее". Т.е. сутра об охватывающем плетении. Есть сутра о сети Брахмы (Брахмаджала сутра), в которой, как пишут в той статье Вики, на которую я дал ссылку, есть метафора "сети Брахмы" - сети, висящей в дворце Брахмы, такой, что в каждом её узле - самоцвет, в котором отражаются все другие самоцветы. Вот перевод сутры на англ.: http://www.purifymind.com/BrahmaNetSutra.htm
Цитата из сутры, приведенная в Вики:



> At that time, he [Shakyamuni Buddha] contemplated the wonderful Jewel Net hung in Lord Brahma's palace and preached the Brahmajala Sutta for the Great Assembly. He said: "The innumerable worlds in the cosmos are like the eyes of the net. Each and every world is different, its variety infinite. So too are the Dharma Doors (methods of cultivation) taught by the Buddhas.

----------


## sergey

И что, Нико, ваш интерес пропал?

----------


## Нико

> И что, Нико, ваш интерес пропал?


Не пропал, это нужно для работы, но я вся в сомнениях.... Наверное, у самой досточтимой нужно спросить.

----------


## sergey

> ... Наверное, у самой досточтимой нужно спросить.


Наверное да, если есть такая возможность, то можно уточнить у автора, я, честно, в англ. переводе Брахмаджала сутры (ссылку привел выше) не нашел таких слов, как в вашей цитате, но по названию выглядит похоже.

----------

Нико (27.04.2014)

----------

